
Fitbit is being sued for measuring your heart rate incorrectly - jacquesm
http://mashable.com/2016/01/08/fitbit-lawsuit-inaccurate-heart-rate-monitors/
======
mikestew
Interesting discussion with my wife about this. "Yeah, but everyone's knows
<LED HR monitors> aren't accurate." That isn't the point, honey. FitBit claims
they _are_ accurate. And beside, the only reason you think everybody knows
that is because I, a life-long distance runner who has a closet full of
monitors, told you and because _you 're a PM for a competing product_. It is
not inconceivable that someone outside that bubble took FitBit at their word.

I'm no more a fan of class action suits than anyone else, but I can see it in
this case. Sometimes the only way to effect change is not to just "vote with
your wallet", in which case FitBit won't change their claims when l'il oil'
you didn't give them $100. They might change when a collection of customers
sues them for a few million.

(Disclaimer: never worn a FitBit, all assumptions of accuracy are based on
using other LED-based HR monitors, all of which are hit or miss on accuracy in
comparison to a chest strap.)

~~~
mikestew
EDIT: went back and read FitBit's response. My summary: "we stand by the
accuracy of our monitor's, but we make no claim that they are to be used as
scientific or medical devices." Oh, you mean not to be used for, say, a
_doctor-prescribed fitness regimen_? IOW, they want to have it both ways.
Sure, the devices are accurate, but they are to be used for entertainment
purposes only.

------
mkempe
Their measurements, like all measurements, are approximate. Caveat emptor
should still be the rule.

